# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) حصري :  موقع رائع يضم فلاشات MTk وأدوات

## tawfik1995

موقع رائع يضم برامج واداوت وكذلك فلاشات لهواتف ذات معالج Mtk ليس فلاشة لكل هاتف بل العديد من فلاشات لنفس الهاتف مسحوبة من هواتف سليمة أعتقد 
الموقع رائع صراحة 
صورة من الموقع    
رابط الموقع  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
دعواتكم اخواني في الله

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرااخي االكريم

----------


## moust33

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## drisstabbal

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## ahmedoussous

merciii

----------


## hommany

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmedoussous

thanxxxx

----------


## freeeeman

ربي يبارك فيك ويرضيك

----------


## mohmad1990

مشكورر

----------


## وسام الحمداني

جزاك الله خيرا
رررر

----------


## samir20dz

مشكورر

----------


## samir20dz

جزاك الله خيرااخي االكريم

----------


## WASEEMM1984

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابولارا

مشكوووووووور

----------


## hadidi

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrcccccciiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## aboawad

مساء الخير ي شباب
الفلاشة دي بتاعت برايم تعبتني كتير وماوجدتها
دا الانفو بتاعها 
CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01
Downloading Boot8 ...
EMMC Size: 0x00E7000000
Flash Type: EMMC
INT/EXT RAM Size: 0x0+0x0
Reading infr(EMMC)...
PRELOADER BaseAddr:0x0 Size:0x1400000
MBR BaseAddr:0x1400000 Size:0x80000
EBR1 BaseAddr:0x1480000 Size:0x80000
PRO_INFO BaseAddr:0x1500000 Size:0x300000
NVRAM BaseAddr:0x1800000 Size:0x500000
PROTECT_F BaseAddr:0x1D00000 Size:0xA00000
PROTECT_S BaseAddr:0x2700000 Size:0xA00000
SECCFG BaseAddr:0x3100000 Size:0x20000
UBOOT BaseAddr:0x3120000 Size:0x60000
BOOTIMG BaseAddr:0x3180000 Size:0x600000
RECOVERY BaseAddr:0x3780000 Size:0x600000
SEC_RO BaseAddr:0x3D80000 Size:0x40000
MISC BaseAddr:0x3DC0000 Size:0x80000
LOGO BaseAddr:0x3E40000 Size:0x300000
EXPDB BaseAddr:0x4140000 Size:0xA00000
ANDROID BaseAddr:0x4B40000 Size:0x38400000
CACHE BaseAddr:0x3CF40000 Size:0x700000
USRDATA BaseAddr:0x3D640000 Size:0xA8AC0000
BMTPOOL BaseAddr:0xFFFF0000 Size:0x1500000
BaseAddr:0x0 Size:0x0
>>Done.

----------


## benali

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## fashfash92

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## atoz2005

merccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccci

----------


## kabb62

جزاك الله   الف خير

----------


## cine2ho

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## zakariaphone1

merciiii

----------


## احمدالقلعاوي

merciii

----------


## abderahime

مشكوووور على المجهود

----------


## bouhelal

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## boulkraa44

جزاك الله خيرااخي االكريم

----------


## fashfash92

جزاك الله خيرااخي االكريم

----------


## romeo007

دعواتكم اخواني في الله

----------


## sami70

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salman_jouhan

machkor akhi

----------


## Bilshow

شكرا

----------


## العواضي

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## cesif

شكرا  لك أخي

----------


## K6000

ممتاز شكرااا

----------


## caesar.k

يعطيك العافية

----------


## aliano

MERCI MON AMI

----------


## bstinfix

جزاك الله خيرااخي االكريم

----------


## Omer Soft

مشكـــــــــــــــــــوووووووور

----------


## benzitouni

موقع رائع

----------


## bodybod

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## same7mob

الف شكراااااااااااااااا

----------


## yahia24

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## hassan gsm

جزاك الله خيرااخي االكريم

----------


## dadi01

شكرا جزيلا اريد رابط التحميل

----------


## matt7pokora

شرح جميل واصل صديقي

----------

